

The very quotable CK Prahalad on entrepreneurship, strategy research etc - Specstacular
http://www.strategy-business.com/article/00043?pg=all

======
Specstacular
I love this quote onn the nature of entrepreneurship:

"Having aspirations greater than your resources. That’s universal. Whether
you’re Sam Walton or Narayana Murthy [founder of Infosys Technologies Ltd.],
if your aspirations are not greater than your resources, you’re not an
entrepreneur. For large companies to be entrepreneurial, they have to create
aspirations greater than their resources. You can call it 'strategy as
stretch' or 'strategic intent'. "

~~~
LewisSlamilton
Neat subset of the quotes here:

[http://internationalbs.wordpress.com/2010/08/13/the-very-
quo...](http://internationalbs.wordpress.com/2010/08/13/the-very-quotable-ck-
prahalad/)

